# z-plus zippo torch insert.



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Let me start off by saying I am a zippo guy, I have had zippo's since i was a kid(without fuel of course) but i like to keep them.

I know better to light a cigar with them, but I found this Z-plus torch conversion for them. I was curious if anyone has tried it out, or know of any other inserts for zippos to convert them to a torch lighter.

This would give me the satisfaction of using a zippo while smoking a cigar, without ruining the smoke.

Thanks in advance.

Cody


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought a z insert many years back forgot about it as i always use my x-tend it always worked great. You know after reading your post i dug it out of the draw. Pressed the button lit right up first time.:high5::bounce:


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Tony, Good to knows it is decent. I got mixed reviews from reading on it. 

I will probably buy one this week.


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

Cody, I love the the Z-plus. That said, I can see how it's not for everybody. The fuel tank is small, so refills are needed fairly often. The flame can't be adjusted without pulling the insert out if the lighter (and even then you need a small tool to adjust it). I also had the piezo crystal spark go out on one after a few months, but overall I'm satisfied with it. I might end up replacing it if I find a good deal on a lighter with a built in punch cutter, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Futility said:


> Cody, I love the the Z-plus. That said, I can see how it's not for everybody. The fuel tank is small, so refills are needed fairly often. The flame can't be adjusted without pulling the insert out if the lighter (and even then you need a small tool to adjust it). I also had the piezo crystal spark go out on one after a few months, but overall I'm satisfied with it. I might end up replacing it if I find a good deal on a lighter with a built in punch cutter, but I'm in no hurry.


Why replace it send it back to ZIPPO they will send you a new one free not to mention all kinds of cool stuff. Great company.:director:
Rather blazer that's the company that makes the one i have sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I use a Vector Thunderbird soft flame butane insert - same flame as an original zippo but odorless butane, and even has a similar flint wheel. I have plenty of torch lighters so this gives me the look and feel of a Zippo. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> I use a Vector Thunderbird soft flame butane insert - same flame as an original zippo but odorless butane, and even has a similar flint wheel. I have plenty of torch lighters so this gives me the look and feel of a Zippo. :thumb:


Great post thanks had no idea they existed!:thumb::bump2:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Funny, was just talking about these issues in a different thread.

I also heard mixed reviews on the z-plus insert. Also it is NOT made by Zippo. Zippo's only butane product is the Zippo Blu lighters, which IMO are ugly and don't have that classic look of the normal Zippo.

I was looking at that soft flame one. It got great reviews. And I would imagine it saves fuel over a torch lighter.

Amazon.com: Butane Lighter Insert for Flip-top Lighters: Health &&#133;


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Call me crazy but I have recently switched back to a Zippo with Zippo fuel and havent had any taste issues. Just lit the zippo burn for a couple of seconds to get up to full flame and go for it. I wont comment on the crappy walgreens fuel though.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Nickerson said:


> Funny, was just talking about these issues in a different thread.
> 
> I also heard mixed reviews on the z-plus insert. Also it is NOT made by Zippo. Zippo's only butane product is the Zippo Blu lighters, which IMO are ugly and don't have that classic look of the normal Zippo.
> 
> I was looking at that soft flame one. It got great reviews. And I would imagine it saves fuel over a torch lighter.


Thanks for the info and link. I have used zippo lighters for years. Never knew something like this was available. Will have to try one. First day on here and learning already...


----------



## Snook Hunter (Apr 17, 2013)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Call me crazy but I have recently switched back to a Zippo with Zippo fuel and havent had any taste issues. Just lit the zippo burn for a couple of seconds to get up to full flame and go for it. I wont comment on the crappy walgreens fuel though.


+1 on this, the Zippo brand fluid has much less odor than ronsonol or other brands, i've been using it on cigars lately without any noticeable taste.


----------



## Snook Hunter (Apr 17, 2013)

bazookajoe said:


> I use a Vector Thunderbird soft flame butane insert - same flame as an original zippo but odorless butane, and even has a similar flint wheel. I have plenty of torch lighters so this gives me the look and feel of a Zippo. :thumb:


Please tell me, is it as windproof as the original insert? Ive been dying to know. I like the idea of this version much better than the torch versions.

BTW, for the original poster, I too have had zippos since i was a kid, but with fuel, and firecrackers, and other things boys shouldn't play with LOL.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I have 3 and love them. two single flames and a double, the only problem with the double is it eats butane like a fat guy at an all you can eat buffet


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great post thanks had no idea they existed!:thumb::bump2:


Is this one costs less?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Snook Hunter said:


> Please tell me, is it as windproof as the original insert? Ive been dying to know. I like the idea of this version much better than the torch versions.


good question, but I don't really know. i use torch lighters when it's windy since the soft flame would be all over the place. my guess is that it won't go out since the fuel is under pressure but trying to light something with a soft flame in the wind would only produce frustration or comedy...


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Call me crazy but I have recently switched back to a Zippo with Zippo fuel and havent had any taste issues. Just lit the zippo burn for a couple of seconds to get up to full flame and go for it. I wont comment on the crappy walgreens fuel though.


sounds about right, i think this is just another opinion viewed as fact


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Call me crazy but I have recently switched back to a Zippo with Zippo fuel and havent had any taste issues (http://www.swisscubancigars.com/). Just lit the zippo burn for a couple of seconds to get up to full flame and go for it. I wont comment on the crappy walgreens fuel though.


Thanks for sharing


----------

